# Stecker Siemens



## Springbock (31 März 2009)

Suche auf der Siemens AD-MAll den Stecker zwischen den einzelnen S7-300 Modulen, 

auf e-bay usw. finde ich sie unter pc-gf20, aber kennt jemand die artikel nr. oder weiss unter welcher rubrik in der ad-mall diese stecker zu finden sind?

vielen dank


----------



## Nospsguru (31 März 2009)

meinst du diese teile

6ES7390-0AA00-0AA0 SIMATIC S7, BUSVERBINDER (ERSATZTEIL) 
 MfG
Nospsguru


----------



## Move (31 März 2009)

Hi,
oder doch Profibusstecker
6ES7972-0BA12-0XA0 ?
Gruß


----------



## Springbock (31 März 2009)

@ Nospsguru


ja genau, vielen dank


----------

